# Feel the Berne?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

By Paul J. Batura.

Regards, Mike

https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/paul-batura-ronald-reagan-warned-us-about-bernie-sanders-over-40-years-ago


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

With his win yesterday, I’m more scared for what might happen in the future. I don’t generally follow politics but have been more and more as of late.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Stack, wasn't it you that doesn't vote?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

BWfarms said:


> Stack, wasn't it you that doesn't vote?


Last time I voted was in 2008 and I probably will not ever again.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

stack em up said:


> Last time I voted was in 2008 and I probably will not ever again.


Then Bernie must not scare you that bad. Don't vote, don't bitch to the rest of the voters.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Voter apathy leads to increased govt control, abuse of power and legislation that can put you out of business. I will never understand how anyone who has the option and ability to vote chooses not to. I wish it was mandatory to vote except for incarcerated individuals, an multiple votes were given to anyone who served in a countries armed forces.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

BWfarms said:


> Then Bernie must not scare you that bad. Don't vote, don't bitch to the rest of the voters.


AMEN


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

BWfarms said:


> Then Bernie must not scare you that bad. Don't vote, don't bitch to the rest of the voters.


No where in my statement about Bernie was I bitching about anything. Just said I was watching what was going on. If I feel moved to vote, I will. I just haven't felt I have been able to make an informed decision between the candidates. I refuse to vote single party ticket cuz honestly there are issues with both sides of the aisle.

I voted for Obama in 2008 cuz I couldn't in good conscience vote for Romney. So crooked he can't lay straight in bed


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Go to bed Stack. It was Obama/McCain in 2008. 


stack em up said:


> I voted for Obama in 2008 cuz I couldn't in good conscience vote for Romney. So crooked he can't lay straight in bed


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

BWfarms said:


> Go to bed Stack. It was Obama/McCain in 2008.


Lol, I just remember something about Romney. I respect McCain for what he has done. When was Romney spouting off his mouth?

Just checked, it was 2012. Sorry


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I figure that if I don't vote, then I have no place to complain, so I vote.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

With clowns like Omar and Al Franken running for office in Minnesota, I'd be voting every opportunity.

Didnt that jackass, boob grabber Franken barely win? Like 1,000 votes?

Omars the biggest America hater I've ever seen.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Ilhan Omar not in my congressional district so you can't hang that on me.

And I don't remember who I voted for back when it was such a close race between Franken and Coleman.

I agree voter apathy is rampant as many feel it does no good to vote. I admit I was one of those who didn't give two shits about who sat his ass in the chair. Looking back it was pretty juvenile to think it didn't matter. When Life Flight team has to restart your heart twice in 30 minutes, spend 8 hours in an operating room and then constant checks to make sure you can move your toes, your ideologies change. I had a heart attack in 2016, was part of a wake up call but almost being paralyzed was.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Go back to bed Stack, you're starting to sound like the Democrat Party Debate.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

What in the hell does that mean? I think this is going to be a losing battle whatever I say. I guess people can’t change their minds?


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

stack em up said:


> Ilhan Omar not in my congressional district so you can't hang that on me.


LOL It's easy to criticize Minnesota for Omar, and then I remember Georgia sent Hank (Guam will tip over) Johnson to Congress and almost elected Stacey Abrams governor. Yikes......


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

stack em up said:


> What in the hell does that mean? I think this is going to be a losing battle whatever I say. I guess people can't change their minds?


Waking up this morning to see you edited your post by removing your attempt at insulting JD for being a mushroom farmer, I as a freezer beef producer, and Ram because he was a divorced teacher.

You knew good and well what I meant.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes I did edit it. I knew it was wrong and shouldn't have posted it. Just because you all aren't actual farmers doesn't make your opinion any less or more valuable than mine.

Look, my life is an open book, I apologize for any hurt feelings.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm curious as to what an actual farmer is. In my book anyone who produces an agricultural based commodity and sells it for (any) profit is a farmer. I don't care if it's 2 cows and they sell 5 gallons of milk a day or 2000 cows with a huge amount of milk being sold, they're both farmers - the only difference is one's a big farm and the other is a small farm.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

stack em up said:


> Yes I did edit it. I knew it was wrong and shouldn't have posted it. Just because you all aren't actual farmers doesn't make your opinion any less or more valuable than mine.
> Look, my life is an open book, I apologize for any hurt feelings.


Quit using your heart attack and new found wokeness as your veil for being sorry for the words you really mean to say. If you were truly sorry you wouldn't continue your indignant behavior.

Your apology has zero merit.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ox76 said:


> I'm curious as to what an actual farmer is. In my book anyone who produces an agricultural based commodity and sells it for (any) profit is a farmer. I don't care if it's 2 cows and they sell 5 gallons of milk a day or 2000 cows with a huge amount of milk being sold, they're both farmers - the only difference is one's a big farm and the other is a small farm.


If I'm producing 500 tons of mushroom hay and 200 tons of feed hay, and I'm not a "real farmer", it would also be logical to say (by math, not not emotion), that thousands of other Hay Talk members are not "real farmers".


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

stack em up said:


> Yes I did edit it. I knew it was wrong and shouldn't have posted it. Just because you all aren't actual farmers doesn't make your opinion any less or more valuable than mine.
> 
> Look, my life is an open book, I apologize for any hurt feelings.


Hmmmmm, looks like the one who accuses others of editing posts after the fact got caught in his own post editing issue.


----------

